# Wiring Diagram



## LoneStarGoat68 (Apr 5, 2012)

Anybody know where i can get a wiring diagram for the ignition of a 68 GTO, Or does anyone know the color codes of the ignition wires for the same 68???
I have purple,small pink,yellow,black,large pink,red,brown/brown and white(Same connector), green/green and white(Same Connector).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------

